# Shimano "geary" feeling.



## bakehook (Oct 14, 2012)

When that "geary" sensation replaces the classic shimano smoothness what is the first thing you look at. I have checked all the bearings including the anti reverse, and the drive shaft bearing and they seem smooth. At least when not under a load. I applied a thin coat of drag grease to main gear and it helped but still not smooth.
If the answer is just replace all bearings I can live with that but felt the experts on this board may have pretty good insight about the correct progression to solve the problem.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Need picture of gears just a lil wear can be the issue.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Check the worm gear and pawl, more specific check each side of the worm gear and the bushings where it rides on the frame.


----------



## Basswhippa (Oct 15, 2012)

You answered your own question, I do believe. You need a new set of gears. What kind of reel? I'm guessing an E series.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree, what type and model are we talking about. Alot of times corrosion gets in the teeth and can be cleaned out to help it. But sometimes its better to change out the gearset if possible. $20-$25 in most cases. Bad bearings wont give you a geary feeling. I do agree with checking the worm gears, shims and such though. My thought..corrosion on gear that hasnt been cleaned off and polished..Hope this helps Dip


----------



## bakehook (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try giving the gear set a good cleaning and see if that helps. I will also check out the worm gear but that seems pretty smooth.
The reel is a D7
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Dipsay said:


> I agree, what type and model are we talking about. Alot of times corrosion gets in the teeth and can be cleaned out to help it. But sometimes its better to change out the gearset if possible. $20-$25 in most cases. Bad bearings wont give you a geary feeling. I do agree with checking the worm gears, shims and such though. My thought..corrosion on gear that hasnt been cleaned off and polished..Hope this helps Dip


x2, new gears, and a fresh set of bearings will most of the time get them to back to brand new status most cases. Sometimes it is hard to see the wear in the gears. A fresh set of shimano anti rust bearings, and some new gears will have that puppy like brand new!


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Gears wear from use. There is no way around it. You can service the reel more frequently to help reduce some of the wear, but eventually they will need to be replaced. 


And easy way to test the feel of the gears is to tighten the cast control knob. This will place tension on the spool and simulate a load on the gears. Typically you will not have the "geary" feeling from a pawl or wormshaft. They will usually make noise, hang up or click.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Dan Thorburn said:


> Gears wear from use. There is no way around it. You can service the reel more frequently to help reduce some of the wear, but eventually they will need to be replaced.
> 
> And easy way to test the feel of the gears is to tighten the cast control knob. This will place tension on the spool and simulate a load on the gears. Typically you will not have the "geary" feeling from a pawl or wormshaft. They will usually make noise, hang up or click.


Hate to be a smartass here, but maybe its the engineer in me. 
How did tension, and friction (due to compression) get interchanged in the reel world?
When you tighten the cast control knob you induce friction due to the compression of tightening down the cap. I was guilty of this myself, and it gets under my skin for some reason ! Haha Rant over. :headknock
On a more positive, and less preachy, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Hawglife said:


> Hate to be a smartass here, but maybe its the engineer in me.
> How did tension, and friction (due to compression) get interchanged in the reel world?
> When you tighten the cast control knob you induce friction due to the compression of tightening down the cap. I was guilty of this myself, and it gets under my skin for some reason ! Haha Rant over. :headknock
> On a more positive, and less preachy, thanks for the tip!


 Easy there Hawg..Your talking to the "Man". Learned more than you can ever imagine from him..Just sayin..Dip


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Friction and tension are both applied in this case. That is why I used the word tension. With either word you are essentially creating resistance to the rotation of the spool right? I could have used pressure, tightness, astriction or strain instead of tension I suppose. All of which describe what the cast control will do to the rotation feeling when turning the handle. 


I am not an engineer. When I used to be an auto technician I joked and told people I fixed engineers mistakes. I am much better with my hands than I am with vocabulary and writing. Since the local newspapers tend to write at a 4th grade reading level, I try to use simple words while on the forums. This way everyone will understand. If you were offended, then I apologize. It was not intended as an insult on your intelligence or to create anger and confusion amongst the engineers that visit this board.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Dan, A Rose by any other name.  

Think of all the jobs of fixing things that engineers make when they draw up all the plans for many products.  

BTW- You Do Work for a pretty good company. 


Keep up the good work.

JimD


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

I have an appreciation for engineers. They do have a difficult job and are much smarter than I am. They also have way more time in school than I did for my two degrees in auto and diesel technology. 


I enjoy talking to them because they tend to get trapped in their world and not see what is happening in other fields. It makes for good conversation and we both seem to learn something. My only challenge now is language. I have become an expert in Japenglish (Ja-****-lish). This is the melting of two languages in which I only know 3 words in Japanese.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

You might not be an engineer Dan, but you know the product better than anyone I know. The Shimano engineers ask you and others like you, for input based on knowledge. Nothing can beat that, irrespective of how well educated one might be.

Keep the English simple, as it makes more sense than getting technical and going over the heads of most who post on here.

A bit of a cheek by the OP


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Dan Thorburn said:


> Friction and tension are both applied in this case. That is why I used the word tension. With either word you are essentially creating resistance to the rotation of the spool right? I could have used pressure, tightness, astriction or strain instead of tension I suppose. All of which describe what the cast control will do to the rotation feeling when turning the handle.
> 
> I am not an engineer. When I used to be an auto technician I joked and told people I fixed engineers mistakes. I am much better with my hands than I am with vocabulary and writing. Since the local newspapers tend to write at a 4th grade reading level, I try to use simple words while on the forums. This way everyone will understand. If you were offended, then I apologize. It was not intended as an insult on your intelligence or to create anger and confusion amongst the engineers that visit this board.


No sir, just trying to create harmless banter, more of a personal issue than what you said, did not try and create anyting, nor offend you, and if I did, I apologize, as that was not my intention. I respect and applaud you for the valuable information you provide to us, and other forums alike.


----------

